# The Chamber of Mazarbul (The Mines of Moria)



## csoldier

Here is one I prepared earlier of the Chamber of Mazarbul (The Mines of Moria)using Mithril Miniatures LotR figures.

Please note that whereas Peter Jackson’s film version obviously caters for the cinema audience and the need for OTT action, my version is based on the book itself and not the movie :wink: .

Probably the main difference is that in the book Frodo is attacked by a great orc captain who lunges at him with a spear and not the cave troll as depicted in the film, and who in all honesty would have killed Frodo regardless of the Mithril shirt he is wearing. Mithril is strong, but not that strong!! 8) 

In the book there are also two (stone) doors to the chamber, not one as in the film, and in all probability the chamber in the book is not as large as shown in the film. 

It is also worth noting that when the Fellowship flee the chamber through the door at the far end, Gandalf puts a holding spell on this door to keep it closed and allow some time for The Fellowship to make an escape, but it is here that he first encounters the Balrog who has entered the chamber. I digress……









































































Back to the model itself. I used expanded polystyrene foam packaging which had ‘alcoves’ already moulded in to it. I covered this with wall filler.

The cobwebs are the real McCoy and were taken from the garden shed and placed on the walls. I also used scattered materials to give the impression of roof-falls etc.

Anyhow, I hope you enjoy.

p.s. the ray of ‘sunlight’ is a torch beam!


----------



## Mystic Colin

Nice job! What is the scale?


----------



## csoldier

Thank you . Mithril figures are clased as 32mm scale which is what these figures are (not sure what that equates to as a representative fraction, somewhere in between 1/72nd and 1/48th I guess) . 

They do some 54mm figures, but the range is small compared to their main 32mm range.


----------



## SJF

Fantastic job! The photography is very well done, too. 

Sean


----------



## Diablo_Fire

Great model and fantastic job.


----------



## iamweasel

Absolutely love it.


----------



## dge467

That is great looking! Nice work!


----------



## wander1107

Great looking diorama. The photography really brings it into perspective. :thumbsup:


----------

